# 1st timer/ Fulltimer!!!



## Seahorse (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone

have been a free member for a year, but have been on a watching brief, as i didnt have any experience to add to any of the threads. Well on the 3rd of June i jumped in with both feet and drove away from my home of 19 years, to see how i would manage fulltiming (well at least until the winter sets in)!

I have a 7500kg Iveco that started life as a prison van, and was then converted for motocross use. i have had to pull it about a fair bit, but the plan was/is to try out the motorhome dream on a budget to see if i like it, and if i do, then when my pension is released next June, i can invest in a better home and take off for Europe.

I have to be honest and admit that half of my first 2 months has been on campsites of one sort or another. I am finding it really difficult to find parkups that i am comfortable with, and i have discovered the downside of trying to wild camp in a vehicle this big!! However i am having a great time, and i look forward to maybe having something to contribute to this forum in the future.


----------



## herbenny (Jul 30, 2012)

What a great intro...must be a scary but an excitiing feeling to jump in.  I hope it lives up to all your expectations and more.  Have fun on your travels


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 30, 2012)

:welcome: Sounds good! Any pictures of your van ?


----------



## mark61 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, pictures please.


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 30, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> :welcome: Sounds good! Any pictures of your van ?



No pictures yet, to busy learning the secret art of Truck living. will try to get round to doing some soon!


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 30, 2012)

basildog said:


> Hi and welcome .
> Yes stay out of Wiltshire they are having a crack down so it seems .
> Plenty of places really but just make sure you move every day when wilding .
> Have fun



Did my first 2 night on the Ridgeway at  Overton hill, seemed like a good hippiesh thing to do to start my journey. Met some "interesting" characters on there!!!

but you are right Wiltshire does seem to be clamping down.


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 30, 2012)

herbenny said:


> What a great intro...must be a scary but an excitiing feeling to jump in.  I hope it lives up to all your expectations and more.  Have fun on your travels



You have summed it up perfectly, i have had acouple of occassions when i have thought what the **** am i doing. But sitting here, looking out from the Quantocks across towards Exmoor and the Bristol channel, i just have to say WOW!!!!


----------



## n brown (Jul 30, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> No pictures yet, to busy learning the secret art of Truck living. will try to get round to doing some soon!



the secret of full time van living is one day realising,as you're chopping wood or hanging wet washing on a bush by the river,is it doesn't feel odd any more.its morphed into the norm


----------



## herbenny (Jul 30, 2012)

n brown said:


> the secret of full time van living is one day realising,as you're chopping wood or hanging wet washing on a bush by the river,is it doesn't feel odd any more.its morphed into the norm



I want that .....one day _big sigh !!!!_


----------



## lotty (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the site :welcome: 
How exciting and well done taking the leap into full timing :goodluck:


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 31, 2012)

*Full time*

Hi Seahorse,


Welcome and good luck with your adventures, let us know how it goes.


Snowbirds.



Seahorse said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> have been a free member for a year, but have been on a watching brief, as i didnt have any experience to add to any of the threads. Well on the 3rd of June i jumped in with both feet and drove away from my home of 19 years, to see how i would manage fulltiming (well at least until the winter sets in)!
> 
> ...


----------



## elainekirk (Jul 31, 2012)

We come down to England often visiting family and although find some lovely spots it.is always a good feeling when we head back knowing we can park up in quiet laybys and sleep undisturbed ...did I mention the night in D&G in early spring parked on remote wooded hillside with only a distant cottage releasing wispy smoke from its chimney stack for company? maybe I won't as I would have to tell about the army convoy of ginormous proportions that Trundled past us in the early hours :scared:
Joking apart Scotland is wildcamp heaven


----------



## esiotrot (Jul 31, 2012)

:welcome::welcome:





Seahorse said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> have been a free member for a year, but have been on a watching brief, as i didnt have any experience to add to any of the threads. Well on the 3rd of June i jumped in with both feet and drove away from my home of 19 years, to see how i would manage fulltiming (well at least until the winter sets in)!
> 
> ...



Enjoy - and live the dream!


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jul 31, 2012)

*You could always try stealth camping...*

...outside a prison


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 31, 2012)

n brown said:


> the secret of full time van living is one day realising,as you're chopping wood or hanging wet washing on a bush by the river,is it doesn't feel odd any more.its morphed into the norm



Yep, i am sure you are right, i already have some moments when i feel all is well, and those moments are increasing by the day. For all the problems and misgivings, i wouldnt swap the last 2 months for anything!!


----------



## n brown (Jul 31, 2012)

i took my daughter and her boyfriend,in both our vans to wales.he'd never slept in a van off site before.i found a quiet spot just over a cattle grid on the gower.in the early hours he was woken by somebody trying to break into his van,they were trying  the door handles and not being too subtle about it.arming himself with his rounders bat,he crept out of bed and flung himself out the door......to see a bored looking wild pony scratching its arse on his wing!


----------



## n brown (Jul 31, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Yep, i am sure you are right, i already have some moments when i feel all is well, and those moments are increasing by the day. For all the problems and misgivings, i wouldnt swap the last 2 months for anything!!



i think what i also mean is,living in a van means having a different set of chores that may seem a bit odd at first.filling water containers,getting your eye in so you spot odd taps on the side of toilet blocks,garages or apartment buildings,doing washing by hand,finding reasonable places to get rid of rubbish,loads of things that are easy and taken for granted in a house,but quite a serious problem in a van at times.having a place for everything so its a matter of minutes to go from living somewhere to moving on.even with 4 kids we could be gone within the hour after staying somewhere for months etc


----------



## herbenny (Jul 31, 2012)

n brown said:


> i think what i also mean is,living in a van means having a different set of chores that may seem a bit odd at first.filling water containers,getting your eye in so you spot odd taps on the side of toilet blocks,garages or apartment buildings,doing washing by hand,finding reasonable places to get rid of rubbish,loads of things that are easy and taken for granted in a house,but quite a serious problem in a van at times.having a place for everything so its a matter of minutes to go from living somewhere to moving on.even with 4 kids we could be gone within the hour after staying somewhere for months etc



Thats my biggest regret in life that we didnt do this sooner when the kids were growing up ....there always seemed to be other priorities but I wished I had introduced them to this way of life many years ago.  I am going to encourage them to do it with thier children, I cant wait until grandchildren come along so we can take them with us......


----------



## moonshadow (Jul 31, 2012)

If you feel lke meeting some of us up face to face, we're not that scary, you should factor in one of our many meets! Good luck with it all and welcome as a full member.


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 31, 2012)

n brown said:


> i think what i also mean is,living in a van means having a different set of chores that may seem a bit odd at first.filling water containers,getting your eye in so you spot odd taps on the side of toilet blocks,garages or apartment buildings,doing washing by hand,finding reasonable places to get rid of rubbish,loads of things that are easy and taken for granted in a house,but quite a serious problem in a van at times.having a place for everything so its a matter of minutes to go from living somewhere to moving on.even with 4 kids we could be gone within the hour after staying somewhere for months etc



That is all so true, i have been staggered at how much work is involved, and this constant round of checking things, water, waste, batteries, blah,blagh. But i am quick learner, have reduced my water consumption considerablyand top up at every opportunity.

In my short time on the road i have come to believe that this may be the greenest way to live. i often use less water in a day than a house dweller uses in one toilet flush! As for electric, solar panels, big battery bank and LEDs.

Yay let the learning curve continue!!


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 31, 2012)

moonshadow555 said:


> If you feel lke meeting some of us up face to face, we're not that scary, you should factor in one of our many meets! Good luck with it all and welcome as a full member.



I hve already thought about that, and at some point may be brave enough to risk it!!:lol-053:


----------



## n brown (Jul 31, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Thats my biggest regret in life that we didnt do this sooner when the kids were growing up ....there always seemed to be other priorities but I wished I had introduced them to this way of life many years ago.  I am going to encourage them to do it with thier children, I cant wait until grandchildren come along so we can take them with us......



since i reconfigured my van to have a bed for our 4 year old grand kid,she calls it 'her' camper.if i or my wife say our camper,she puts us right.we're off with her next week.what a privilege!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 31, 2012)

n brown said:


> since i reconfigured my van to have a bed for our 4 year old grand kid,she calls it 'her' camper.if i or my wife say our camper,she puts us right.we're off with her next week.what a privilege!



How lovely ...I cant wait !! .....good excuse be a kid all over again..but then again do we need an excuse ???


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Envy*

I too hope to be in your position ones day soon.  Good luck.  Please keep us posted on this forum looking forward to the photos.

Daiboy


----------



## runnach (Aug 1, 2012)

As a fulltimer for four years, winter will make or break you.

It's easy this time of year.

Plan and everything will be fine, and it seems you have already Sussed out full timing is not a utopia people think.

You have already tasted llasting memories, careful its addictive good luck
Channa


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!

My husband Adrian & I are planning to fulltime from April 2013. We are really excited but nervous at the same time. 
Hope things go well for you and enjoy your travels.


----------



## Le Foot (Aug 2, 2012)

I can assure you that you won't have any problem in Europe.....We have increasingly spent more and more time in Europe, because they cater for Motorhomes. We use the Aire de Camping Cars in France, provided by the local councils.:dance: (Do NOT confuse these with motorway 'Aires'...they are NOT safe)  We pay anything between nothing, and 10 euros...10Euros buys you a night's stay at the THE best touristy spots. We have stayed at the sea front in Biarritz,  St. Michaels' Mount, and the Leaning tower of Piza, just to name a few....most we stay on are free, or 5-7 euros....sooooo cheap compared to U.K.
  Oh dear U.K.!!! PLEASE get your act together and accommodate motorhomes/camping cars....apart from us...there is a wealth of European motorhomers with plenty of holiday money to spend here..if only their basic accommodation were reasonable..not be ripped off by £25+ /per night campsites.


----------



## markymo (Aug 2, 2012)

I would love to go full time (my wife is slowly coming around )  it makes me feel alive just thinking about your adventure I bet that iveco's hard work factory built motorhomes in my opinion are the way to go unless you really know your stuff 
good luck


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome and good to have you on-board as a full member.


----------

